# Replacement Bellus Glass



## Humbolt (11/6/16)

Anybody have stock? 
Preferably in CT. 
Ta


----------



## bakersman (11/6/16)

bump


----------



## bakersman (11/6/16)

goblin mini glass will fit though

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Humbolt (11/6/16)

Thanks pal, I'm aware. Anybody have stock of either?


----------



## bakersman (11/6/16)

I did see a place somewhere up country, but with shipping it came to almost R200, So i ordered 5 from fasttech for about R50, should be here by next weekend

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## bakersman (11/6/16)

bellus spare glass at vapery

http://www.thevapery.co.za/products/ud-bellus-spare-glass

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Humbolt (12/6/16)

Thanks for the assistance, buddy. Much appreciated


----------

